# Dateizugehörigkeit löschen



## fiumpf (18. Dezember 2006)

*Dateizugehörigkeit löschen*

Hallo,

Windows verknüpft ja Datein mit Programmen, sodass man z.B. eine .mp3 mit WinAmp verknüpft als Raute mit nem Blitz drin.
Wie kann ich die Zugehörigkeit löschen, dass eine Datei als unbekannte Datei vorliegt? In der Registry?
Hoffentlich weiss das jemand.


mfG
fiumpf


----------



## Gunter (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dateizugehörigkeit löschen*



			
				fiumpf am 18.12.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Windows verknüpft ja Datein mit Programmen, sodass man z.B. eine .mp3 mit WinAmp verknüpft als Raute mit nem Blitz drin.
> Wie kann ich die Zugehörigkeit löschen, dass eine Datei als unbekannte Datei vorliegt? In der Registry?
> ...


öffne einen ordner und geh auf:

extras - ordneroptionen - dateitypen

hier kannst du dann alles nach lust und laune abändern.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dateizugehörigkeit löschen*



			
				Gunter am 18.12.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 18.12.2006 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so wie ich ihn versteh will er, dass die datei als "unbekannt" erscheint... wie das geht weiß ich nicht... wozu, das ist mir auch schleierhaft    aber evtl. würde es gehen, wenn man das entsprechende programm deinstalliert und beim neuinstallieren dafür sorgt, dass es NICHT erneut mit dem dateityp in verb. gebracht wird (das kann man ja häufig vorher selber bestimmen)


oder er drückt sch etwas komisch aus und will doch nur einem dateityp "unbekannt" ein programm zuweisen. das geht am simpelsten so:

rechtsklick auf die datei, eigenschaften, "dateityp öffen mit" => ändern. da werden programm vorgeschlagen, du kannst aber auch bei "durchsuchen" selber eine exe-datei auswählen.


----------



## fiumpf (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dateizugehörigkeit löschen*

Ok, ich hab mich ein bißchen unglücklich ausgedrückt. Die Dateizugehörigkeit soll gelöscht werden, dass der Dateityp (in diesem Falle .dat) als unbekannte Datei vorliegt.
Problem:
Nach der Installation von O&O-Defrag hat sich besagtes Programm - warum auch immer - mit den .dat-Dateien verknüpft.
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Schlacht um Mittelerde II spielen möchte hängt sich das Spiel beim Starten auf. Im Taskmanager sieht man 2 neue Prozesse:
- die SUM II .exe
- die game.dat

Da ja nun die .dat mit O&O verknüpft sind, kann ich das Spiel nicht starten. Vor O&O ging es.


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dateizugehörigkeit löschen*



			
				fiumpf am 18.12.2006 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich hab mich ein bißchen unglücklich ausgedrückt. Die Dateizugehörigkeit soll gelöscht werden, dass der Dateityp (in diesem Falle .dat) als unbekannte Datei vorliegt.
> Problem:
> Nach der Installation von O&O-Defrag hat sich besagtes Programm - warum auch immer - mit den .dat-Dateien verknüpft.
> Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Schlacht um Mittelerde II spielen möchte hängt sich das Spiel beim Starten auf. Im Taskmanager sieht man 2 neue Prozesse:
> ...




Relativ einfach. Unter Windows Xp weiß ich wie es gehen sollte:

1. Öffne den Arbeitsplatz
2. Menü "Extras" -> Punkt "Ordneroptionen" öffnen
3. Dort dann den Reiter "Dateitypen" anklicken
4. In der Auflistung nach "DAT" suchen, markieren und auf "löschen" klicken

Jetzt sollte die Verbindung mit dem Programm aufgehoben sein.


Viel Spaß


----------



## fiumpf (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dateizugehörigkeit löschen*

Ok, habs gelöscht und die DAT neu angelegt als unbekanntes Dateiformat. Jetzt geht die Scheisse!


----------

